

Narratives - brianchu
http://words.steveklabnik.com/narratives

======
nickpinkston
First, let me claim that I am unwillfully ignorant of how to begin to treat
these balancing issues - so take it easy in my response. I think that articles
like this (the tone is a bit flame bait) actually are part of this problem.

We don't need to turn this issue into what race has become in America - where
white people are scared to ask each other - let alone a black friend - about
the issue in a rational way. It's fucked up a lot of good intentions, and
replaced them with empty PC platitudes and non/empty-actions that help few.

I say I'm unwillingly ignorant because I've sought out everyone's opinion
about this I can find: from guys/girls in and out of tech. I still don't know
what the stance is with regards to such issues. All I know is that of course
the ratio is bad, culture needs to change, etc. - we all know that.

I'm not looking for answers - I'm even before-that, I want the problem further
defined. I bet these guys were a lot like me: not thinking actively about
anything but trying to do something cool. They didn't cover their bases with
regards to this problem - this is actually part of the problem. We need to not
demonize these people, we need to find better ways of helping guys like this
not miss these kinds of things.

Am I unreasonable?

